# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم الشك في الحدث أثناء الوضوء ؟؟

## مجدي فياض

من شك في خروج الحدث بعد تمام الطهارة الراجح أنه يبني على طهارته لأن طهارته وقعت صحيحة والأصل عدم وقوع ما شك فيه
أما من شك أثناء الطهارة أنه أحدث أو شك أثناء الصلاة أنه أتى بمبطل كالضحك مثلا هل يقال الأصل عدم وقوع ما شك فيه فلا تبطل طهارته ولا صلاته ؟؟ أم يقال أن الطهارة والصلاة لم تتما أصلا فيكون هذا الشك مؤثر فتبطل الطهارة أو الصلاة ؟؟
أنا لم أجد من أهل العلم - في حدود علمي - من تعرض لشك في الحدث أثناء الوضوء
فبرجاء من يساعدني يرشد أو يعزو لكلام من أهل العلم هذا إن وجد ذلك
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الفاروق

الحمدلله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، وبعد ؛
فإن هذا يا أخي الكريم يُبنى على القاعدة الشرعية التي تقول : "استصحاب الأصل وطرح الشك وإبقاء ما كان على ما كان ".
فهو إن شك أنه أحدث أثناء الطهارة فيرفع الشك ، ويكون كمن لم يحدث ،لأن الأصل أنه لم يحدث ، فلا يعتد بالشك ، وكذا من شك هل ضحك أثناء الصلاة ، يُرفع الشك ، لأن الأصل أنه لم يضحك ، ولا يؤثر في الصلاة والله أعلم .

----------


## مجدي فياض

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب
وهذا ما أميل إليه , لكن طلبي الأساسي من صرح بذلك من أهل العلم خصوصا المتقدمين وفي أي الكتب وجدت هذه المسئلة - أعني مسئلة الشك في الحدث أثناء الطهارة لا مسئلة الشك في الحدث عموما - نصا في كتبهم ؟؟

----------


## الفاروق

وفيكم يا أخي الكريم
وشكر الله لكم
لم أبحث ، لوضوح القاعدة الفقهية ، وسهولة اسقاطها .

----------


## أبو عاصم جمال الربيعي

القاعدة الفقهية تقول : اليقين لا يزول بالشك

----------


## الفاروق

> القاعدة الفقهية تقول : اليقين لا يزول بالشك


بورك فيكم أبا عاصم ، ونفع بكم .
هذه القاعدة الأم ، وما ذكرتُه من تفريعاتها .

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

لقد اتفق المسلمون  على أن الصلاة لا تصح  بدون  طهارة  مستيقنة  , فإذا على أن الصلاة لا تصح بدون طهارة  مستيقنة  ,  فإذا شكّ  هل توضأ أو لا  ?  فهو غير متطهر  , لكنهم  اختلفوا  فيما  إذا استيقن  الطهارة , وشكّ  في الحدث  , فمذهب مالك المشهور وهو رواية ابن نافع عنه لا ينقض مطلقاً  ,  وهو  قول الجمهور  ,  رعاية لما دل  عليه الحديث الآتي  , والذي  يظهر  أن التمسك بالأصل  هو الحق  , والأصل هنا الطهارة المستيقنة , واليقين لا يزول  بالّشك  , وقد رجّح  الحافظ  زين الدين العراقي  مذهب مالك  , وهو ترجيح  قوي  من حيث  النظر   , لكنه خالفه الأثر  , قال :" ماذهب إليه مالك  راجح  ,  لأنه احتاط للصلاة  وهي مقصد , وألغى الشك  في  السبب  المبرئ ,  وغيره  احتاط للصلاة  وهي وسيلة ,  وألغى الشك  في الحدث  الناقص  لها  , والاحتياط  للمقاصد أولى من الاحتياط للوسائل  "  ,  ودليل عدم انتقاض  الطهارة بالشك  حديث عبد الله بن زيد بن عاصم المازني  أنه شكي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  الرجل   الذي يخيل  إليه أنه يجد الشيئ  في الصلاة " ? , فقال  :" لا ينفتل – أو لا ينصرف -  حتى يسمع صوتاً أو يجد ريحاً  "  ,  وهو في الصحيحين  , وسنن أبي داود , وهو في مسلم  ونحوه من حديث أبي هريرة , وقوله  : يخيل غليه , من الخيال  , أي يظن  , وهو الظن  اللغوي  , الواقع  في مقابل  اليقين  ,وقوله :  يجد الشيئ  , يعني  يظن أنه خرج منه شيئ  , وينفتل  هو ينصرف  ,  أي يقطع  الصلاة ,  والحديث حجّة  في عدم  انتقاض الوضوء بالشك , وبعض أهل المذهب( المالكي )  يعملون  بالحديث في خصوص  الصورة الوارد فيها , أما خارج الصلاة فالشك ناقض  , ويعللون بأن الإنصراف عن الصلاة إبطالها لها  ,  وقد نهينا عن ذلك , قال الحافظ في (الفتح /1 313) :" والنهي  عن إبطال العبادة متوقف على صحتها , فلا معنى  للتفريق بذلك ,  لأن هذا التخيل إن كان  ناقضاً  خارج الصلاة ,  فينبغي  أن يكون  كذلك فيها كبقية النواقض " .

                                     والله أعلم

----------


## مجدي فياض

لقد ذكر أخ لنا اسمه سامح رضا - جزاه الله خيرا وبارك فيه- سبب الإشكال عندي وهذا هو الرابط الذي ذكر فيه سبب التوقف والإشكال في هذه المسئلة ثم لي تعليق له هناك 
وهذا هو الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123655

فبرجاء التعاون للوصول إلى نتيجة محددة سليمة

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفضل الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، إن القول بأن القاعدة ميسورة التنزيل هنا ( الأصل الطهارة، والشك طارئ فالأصل مقدم)، هو محض تسرع وعدم ترو في فهم المسألة وتدبرها، فمن شك أثناء الوضوء فهو لم صبح طاهرا حتى يقال أن الأصل الطهارة، اللهم إلا على القول بأن الطهارة تتبعض فكل عضو يغسل يرتفع عنه الحدث بمفرده ولا تتوقف على المجموع، والمهم أن من كان في أثناء تطهره فشك في الحدث فهنا صور:
- هل أحدث قبل التطهر.
- هل أحدث بعد التطهر ( فيه الخلاف المعروف بين المالكية والجمهور ).
- أحدث أثناء التطهر.
فالأولى واضحة التصور وأنه يمضي على طهارته ولا شيء عليه، تبقى الصورة الثالثة فالشاكون على قسمين:
مستنكح: ( كثير الشكوك ) فهذا يمضي ولا شيء عليه بإذن الله، كحاله في الصلاة، وقيل يعمل على أول خاطريه.
- إنسان غير مستنكح ، هل يبني على طهارته ويلغي الشك أم يلغي ويعيد ؟ والظاهر أنه يلغي ويعيد فالشك في الحدث عند المالكية كتحققه يوجب الوضوء، فهم لما أوجبوا الوضوء من الشك وجعلوه ناقضا، إنما فعلوا ذلك احتياطا للصلاة، فمن مضى في طهارته مع شكه فيه، هو كمن توضأ ثم شك، فكلاهما يدخل في الصلاة بغير يقين وما ثبت في الذمة بيقين لا يزول إلا بيقين مثله، فينسحب الحكم على من هذه حاله، وهناك قول آخر في المذهب أن الشك في المانع ليس كالشك في الشرط، فمن شك في حدثه استصحب الطاهرة لأنه الأصل والحدث مانع فالشك فيه غير مؤثر تخريجا على من شك في طلاقه. وهو اختيار بن عرفة على ما أذكر، بخلاف الشك في الشرط فإنه مؤثر، فمثلا من شك هل مسح رأسه أم لا وجب المسح والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> لقد اتفق المسلمون  على أن الصلاة لا تصح  بدون  طهارة  مستيقنة  , فإذا على أن الصلاة لا تصح بدون طهارة  مستيقنة  ,  فإذا شكّ  هل توضأ أو لا  ?  فهو غير متطهر  , لكنهم  اختلفوا  فيما  إذا استيقن  الطهارة , وشكّ  في الحدث  , فمذهب مالك المشهور وهو رواية ابن نافع عنه لا ينقض مطلقاً  ,  وهو  قول الجمهور  ,  رعاية لما دل  عليه الحديث الآتي  , والذي  يظهر  أن التمسك بالأصل  هو الحق  , والأصل هنا الطهارة المستيقنة , واليقين لا يزول  بالّشك  , وقد رجّح  الحافظ  زين الدين العراقي  مذهب مالك  , وهو ترجيح  قوي  من حيث  النظر   , لكنه خالفه الأثر  , قال :" ماذهب إليه مالك  راجح  ,  لأنه احتاط للصلاة  وهي مقصد , وألغى الشك  في  السبب  المبرئ ,  وغيره  احتاط للصلاة  وهي وسيلة ,  وألغى الشك  في الحدث  الناقص  لها  , والاحتياط  للمقاصد أولى من الاحتياط للوسائل  "  ,  ودليل عدم انتقاض  الطهارة بالشك  حديث عبد الله بن زيد بن عاصم المازني  أنه شكي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  الرجل   الذي يخيل  إليه أنه يجد الشيئ  في الصلاة " ? , فقال  :" لا ينفتل – أو لا ينصرف -  حتى يسمع صوتاً أو يجد ريحاً  "  ,  وهو في الصحيحين  , وسنن أبي داود , وهو في مسلم  ونحوه من حديث أبي هريرة , وقوله  : يخيل غليه , من الخيال  , أي يظن  , وهو الظن  اللغوي  , الواقع  في مقابل  اليقين  ,وقوله :  يجد الشيئ  , يعني  يظن أنه خرج منه شيئ  , وينفتل  هو ينصرف  ,  أي يقطع  الصلاة ,  والحديث حجّة  في عدم  انتقاض الوضوء بالشك , وبعض أهل المذهب( المالكي )  يعملون  بالحديث في خصوص  الصورة الوارد فيها , أما خارج الصلاة فالشك ناقض  , ويعللون بأن الإنصراف عن الصلاة إبطالها لها  ,  وقد نهينا عن ذلك , قال الحافظ في (الفتح /1 313) :" والنهي  عن إبطال العبادة متوقف على صحتها , فلا معنى  للتفريق بذلك ,  لأن هذا التخيل إن كان  ناقضاً  خارج الصلاة ,  فينبغي  أن يكون  كذلك فيها كبقية النواقض " .
> 
> والله أعلم



و ماذا عن النائم لماذا يلزمه الوضوء و لم يستيقن الحدث ؟

----------

